# Sony PS3's Photo Gallery software for showing your very best images: Is it any good?



## Wilynn (May 17, 2011)

I've already tried using two different slide show programs and both are lacking. Typically I'll set up a slide show using my 5 year old PC. I then run the images over to a 47" HDTV for optimum viewing. I got in a rut by always using the XP Slide Show option found in My Pictures. That was okay....for awhile. But then I became disappointed about not being able to set the view time, or alter the view time in any way. And I was disappointed that the files always played in alphabetical/numerical order (no shuffle mode), which over the course of time became a problem.

I then discovered XP's Screen Saver, something I had never had a use for.

When I discovered it I was very surprised to see that you could set the view time for as long as three minutes. That was great for showing images! Even better, it did not play the files in sequential order! But after a week of testing Screen Saver it did not appear to really shuffle the images as good as it should have... all 2,354 of them. That's a lot of images. But even with all of those images there appeared to be a small amount of redundancy built into XP's Screen Saver, which is no good and a bit of a buzz-kill when you're having a slide show in front of friends.

And so now I'm off to buy my first thumb drive, something I'd never done before, since I never had the need for one until now. And that's because I have a PS3. I'm a casual gamer, nothing hardcore. I rarely use my PS3. The 2,354 images that are kept in a folder are 4 GB's worth of data. PS3's Photo Gallery looks as if it has quite a few options for a user to employ, which is very interesting. I can only hope that the PS3 program offers the user a wider variance of view times to select from so it doesn't always run at one continuous warp speed the way the slide show in My Pictures does. And I hope it has a shuffle mode, which is what it should have if their developers had their heads on straight when they drew up the blueprint.


----------



## Wilynn (May 20, 2011)

I used PS3's Photo Gallery last night for the first time. I ran it for several hours. In my book that means I'm still too new to render a verdict. But at this point all I can say is that I fully understand the people who leave comments at Amazon that say that they don't use PS3 for games. Heck no, they use it as a media center. And you know what? In due time I might have to echo the same comment. That's because, at this point, PS3's Photo Gallery appears to be a wonderful photo viewing program for hardcore amateurs and pro's alike. 

For running slide shows it appears to be much better than XP's Screen Saver, Google Picasa and Canon Zoom Browser. Nintendo Wii has a photo software program but the current version of Wii does not have high definition so Wii is not an option for viewing photo contest-worthy images. I don't know if Microsoft X-box has a quality photo viewing software program like PS3 has.

Great news: PS3 Photo Gallery allows a user to run their slide show in sequential order or in shuffle mode, which the aformentioned programs like Google Picasa, Windows XP Screen Saver, and Canon Zoom Browser do not allow. During a slide show a PS3 user has complete control, you can go back, forward, pause or change settings from the comfort of your sofa or bed with PS3's remote control. 

I do have one complaint. At this point my one complaint is that PS3's shuffle functionality doesn't appear to shuffle the 2000 plus images I have in one folder as good as it should. There seems to be a little redundancy. That might be due to the file name(?) I'm an ironworker, not a computer programmer, but I tend to think the fix for something like that would be to use a software program to rename all 2000 plus images. I'll rename those files and then I'll test PS3's slide show again to see if I can get a little better diversity and a little better behavior from the shuffle functionality. 
User reviews for Rename Master at SnapFiles.com - Quality Software Downloads[/URL]


----------



## Mmmmarc (Jun 7, 2014)

Wilynn said:


> ....
> I do have one complaint. At this point my one complaint is that PS3's shuffle functionality doesn't appear to shuffle the 2000 plus images I have in one folder as good as it should. There seems to be a little redundancy. That might be due to the file name(?) I'm an ironworker, not a computer programmer, but I tend to think the fix for something like that would be to use a software program to rename all 2000 plus images. I'll rename those files and then I'll test PS3's slide show again to see if I can get a little better diversity and a little better behavior from the shuffle functionality.
> User reviews for Rename Master at SnapFiles.com - Quality Software Downloads[/URL]



I have a PS3 since a few days. I have searched like crazy to find how to shuffle my pictures. How do you it?
When I press the triangle button when viewing pictures I have no option for shuffle (there is an option for repeat, but not for shuffle (shuffle is available for music, but not in pictures)).

Your help would be enormously appreciated.

Marc


----------

